# My review of the Ridgid EB4424 Oscillating Spindle Sander



## Dabcan

I have one of these and while it took some fidgeting at the beginning, I didn't have the same problems as you. Mine is about 10 years old, so could have been manufactured to different standards or even another factory or country. If you're not happy with it I would definitely take it back and see if you just got a lemon.

Only issues with mine are dust collection (there are some clever work arounds if you search the site), and the top knob has lost most of it's rubber, but considering the use I think that's acceptable.


----------



## Hawaiilad

I really think you should return your sander if you have not had it long. I also have one (about 4 years old) and I like it allot. I have never had any of the problems you have had. I think your unit should not have left the factory in the first place. I build allot of Band saw boxes and it gets used allot. I do wish the sanding sleeves were longer but if I only have to turn the box over once in awhile,. I can live with that. And the little knob on mine is also starting to loose rubber…I wonder if they have those as replacement parts


----------



## AaronK

I have one and, while i haven't measured the table, is nowhere near out of flat as yours. I'd also recommend returning it.


----------



## ellen35

I have had one for about 5 years. No problems with it. You got a lemon… get another if you can.


----------



## wncguy

I've had mine for about 3 years… motor went out & had to be replaced (no cost to me, but time missing it) after about 1 year . When they replaced the motor they also changed the belt assembly to one that has metal rollers to go with the new motor. My original unit had plastic rollers.

So you may have received a old model before the up grades…?

Either way, I agree you should return it.
I really like mine & would buy another one.


----------



## Redoak49

Mine is not as far out as yours. However, I have made some jigs and flat surface jigs to make things better. For the price I think it is a very good buy. If I was going to use it heavily, I would get a heavier duty more expensive one. But for my use it is good and I have had it for over two years.


----------



## wncguy

I neglected to say that you can get the replacement knobs for the belt assembly… I had pretty much chewed up mine, so ordered 2 so I'll have an extra when I screw up again, or lose one.


----------



## philba

I bought one about 8 weeks ago so we probably have the same manufacturing rev of it. I don't have the same issues with mine so it makes sense to return it for another. I agree that it's not the most heavy weight piece of kit but given that it was 200 clams (with $40 off for signing up for an HD card), I can't complain too much about that. Also, I agree that the DC is most charitably described as "weak". However, it does what it's supposed to do.


----------



## pintodeluxe

The first one I got years ago was a lemon too. However I returned it to the store, who replaced it no questions asked. The replacement has been going strong, and I just don't think I could be without that oscillating belt sander in my shop. It is one useful tool.


----------



## coloradotrout

Thanks, somewhere another person noted the tilt-table being out of flat. And for me it's right at the spindle. I did measure spindle runout with a dial indicator and rotating by hand. +/- 1 thou-so quite good. I will update my review, but I did just measure the "rock" back and forth on the table. Across that 3" area in front of the spindle I can easily slip in my .024 feeler guage. So it's not 1/16, but 1/32 is fair.


----------



## bigJohninvegas

I have had this sander about two years. Only issues for me so far is dust collection. 
I agree with other post. You got a lemon, take it back and try again. Hopefully ridgid has not recently
changed the manufacturing, and you get a good one.


----------



## REL

Saw your sander post and then looked at the star rating and couldn't believe it wasn't given 5 stars. Take yours back. My is about four or five yrs. old couldn't be without it . I love mine.


----------



## CO_Goose

CO_Trout, I had the same problem, only worse. I ended up returning two units back to Home Depot because I could not get the tilting table square to the sanding belt. The issue the two had were that the tilting table was not flat, so there was no way to get it square to the belt. If the table was set flat at the hinge point, then the far side of the table was about 1/8" lower. I am sorry to hear that you also had an issue with this sander. When I returned the sanders to the store I told them that they were defective, and explained what was wrong. It seems like Colorado got a shipment with quality issues. I hope that they can get these built better since I would like to get one before the fall building season.

Mike


----------



## coloradotrout

I'm in NE Kansas. Got this one at the Topeka Home Depot. The two big issues for me are:
1) tilt-table is not flat. I cannot judge icoplaner with the fixed table w/o a flat table.
2) the plastic insert around the spindle is not even close to flat and the adjusting screws will never sit well on their resting points.

RE: 1-hopefully another will fix this issue. It says to call Ridgid first.
RE: 2-maybe another can remedy this, but if I can get a flat table, I may just cut a 1/4" mdf top overlay to fit for a couple spindle sizes.

With a flat table I'd raise this to a 5-star.


----------



## coloradotrout

I called Ridgid. They said return to Home Depot. I will return and try another. I may just take my straightedge to the store with me and check the table before lugging home.

The one I have has plastic rollers on the belt unit. Is that what you have?


----------



## MrRon

I've been wanting to get one based on user reviews, but with all the negative reviews I've read, not only on this tool, but other Chinese made tools by Ridgid and other companies, I have decided not to throw my money out the window on inexpensive, consumer grade tools and buy known quality tools. My expectation of any tool is quality, longevity and trouble-free operation. Oft times, I will buy a cheap tool and rebuild it. $200 is not a cheap (price) tool, so I would not use it as a base for a tool bash. My latest was a HF trim router ($20) that I took apart and used just the motor for a special purpose tool. Worked fine. I know others may not have the time or the expertise to do this, but I am retired and time is not a factor. My advise; return it and wait for something good to come around; maybe a used tool in good condition.
For what it's worth, I read reviews on this tool that were 5+ years old and they were glowing. We can no longer rely on past reviews and expect a current model is equal or better than an older model. I'm still looking.


----------



## Grumpymike

Ok, ok … I have read your rant three times, and I have waited a couple of days before responding.
First of all, you expect a low end spindle sander to have the specs of a milling machine that cost several thousand dollars.
If you will look at the tables they are cast aluminum, not ground and polished steel … Of course they are not perfectly flat nor perfectly coplanar to the fixed table … (you can tweek these into very useable position).

For the specs that your looking for, they can be found in a higher quality machine, but rest assured, you will pay the price. Look at the Jet and the Grizzly versions of the spindle sander, there you will find perfectly flat tables and a bit more powerful motors.

I bought the Ridgid Spindle sander because of it's modest price, and I understand that at this price, it will have some deviancies, it is a utility grade tool for the home hobbyist and I can live with that; but to expect polished and balanced steel rollers would raise the price of the machine some where around $80 each.

I like my Ridgid spindle sander and use it nearly every day.

My friend you have bought a KIA, and you are expecting M-Benz precision … that just "ain't gonna happen".


----------



## coloradotrout

No worries, I understand. But the glowing reviews, especially the one in FWW, are distorted. At $200 its a great value, but they did not calll out these facts. I'm going to swap for a new one, and see. Areas of that cast table are flat, but others are not. The adjustable feet of my insert won't stay on their tiny resting points. Like another mentioned, I'm good with taking an OK machine and making some improvements. The Northern Tool chainsaw grinder comes to mind. Some folks got together on a forum and called out the tweaks that take this $100 tool and get it fairly close to a $300 one.


----------



## coloradotrout

I edited my review with an update. In short, the 2nd unit was no better. The in-house display was older; clearly higher quality. If you got an older one you likey have an entirely different sander than what is in the box today.


----------



## Hawaiilad

Yes I have had my sander for about 5 years. I remember the same thing happened with the DeWalt 788 Scroll Saw. I had the 2nd addition and ended up owning 5 of them..kept taking it back and getting a new saw thinking one of the would work as it should. Give you an idea of how much I do like the Rigid sander, I sold the Jet sander I was using.


----------



## bigJohninvegas

Like everything it seems, quality has gone out the window. My sander is no more than two years old, and I must have 
got one of the last good ones. 
I own several Ridgid tools, and while the tools have been good for me so far, another issue has been there lifetime warranty. The last Ridgid tool I got was an orbital sander. Registering for the warranty was rejected, and I here many are having this issue. Seems they make it hard enough to register, and most will give up. 
A total shame, what has been a good tool company has gone away.


----------



## coloradotrout

Yeah, the display was a nice looking, solid fit and finish sander. With the all metal rollers and assembly it looks high quality. The one is the box is almost toy-ish. I'd think for $50 they could get back to the same quality, but someone in marketing probably figures they have to hit the 199 price point. I may try a few other locations, and pop open a box in a few months. 199 for the quality one would be a great buy.


----------



## wncguy

As I mentioned in a earlier reply, mine is about 3 years old… 
It came with the plastic rollers on the belt assembly.

When the motor crapped out (about a years time frame) & I took it to the "authorized center", they got the replacement motor (a different version) from Ridgid & along with it came a new belt assembly since the original one wouldn't work with the new motor. I was told the old motor had problems.

This belt assembly had the metal rollers.

So now it seems the Newest units have the plastic rollers again?

That's weird.

Even with the issue I had, I really like mine.


----------



## Zachmo2

I cannot get the knob to come off to change the vertical sander sleeve. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Rxmpo

This is a very interesting post, because I had the very same issue 2 months ago. The table was so warped I could believe it. Called ridgid and they said I had to return to Home depot to get another one. Luckily I found one on Craig's List being sold by a guitar maker for half the price and the table is dead flat. Guy said he had it for years and works perfectly. So far he was right. Maybe newer ones really are crap?


----------



## b2rtch

Zachmo2, do you know that the knob is left hand ( reversed threads)
I have ONE OF THIS SANDER FOR MANY YEARS, i BOUGHT IT USED FOR $100.00, THIS IS THE MOST USED TOOL IN MY SHOP AND i MA DELIGHTED WITH IT. i USE THE BELT 99.00% OF THE TIME


----------



## Tennessee

After about 10+ years of use, I decided to buy a second one. I've had no problems with it, and have had it for about a year. I bought the second and kept my first one for a while before I sold it on CL, just to be sure. After ten years, and repacking the grease in the oscillating gear chamber twice, I decided the motor was just getting tired on my original one. But it ran fine. And I am a guitar maker…hmmmm. Rxmpo??

My new one runs just fine, table is flat, and I have no problems with it. I do not, however, tighten the knob completely when I have the sander attachment on. I found out with the first one that over the years, for some reason, when you tighten it the shaft starts to bind internally to the belt attachment and is then very hard to remove to change the unit over. And yes, it is left hand thread.


----------



## coloradotrout

The aluminum casting on the new ones I got are quite thin. The display model has more metal in it. It's also polished whereas the boxed ones are rough. Going to keep an one out for used ones.. and maybe pop open a box in a few months..


----------



## nuckleheadbob

Dang! I was all set to pick one up. Right now I'm using a belt sander mounted in a stand. Can anyone suggest another brand that works better?


----------



## b2rtch

Rigid work just fine. 
I have one for probably six years, it it my most used tool in my shop.
If you do not want a new one buy a used one as I did, I paid $100.00 for mine


----------



## PawPawTex

I have one of the older models of this sander. Mine's not orange it's gray. I've had it for about 15 years and have had nothing but great performance from it for all those years. I don't know what I'd do without it!


----------



## coloradotrout

@Bob, sure.. grab one off the shelf. Maybe you will have better satisfaction than I. I return my 2nd one asap, and then try again in a few months. In the meanwhile, I'm going to watch for a used one…


----------



## Philzoel

I have one and love it. Only sander in my shop. Would be worth it to fix or replace problem parts.


----------



## coloradotrout

Updated the review.. let's hope Ridgid goes back to earlier production standards.


----------



## coloradotrout

I bought a used one - manufactured in 98, USA. We'll see how it turns out. It was a little better fit and finish than the new ones, but not as good as that display model. I paid 130. It seems like there must have been some better years in the middle. I'm starting to notice a lot of things like that. Like the harbor freight hvlp gun. I had the 38308 in a box and figured it was junk. I got to looking around and found many loved it. I compared it to the current models and found it to be much better fit and finish.


----------



## woodshaver

I bought one at the local Tool store. Well I took it back. When I plugged it in and hit the switch on the motor just hummed and then smoke rose up out of it. I gave the belt a push as I tried the 2nd time and it started up ok. But then I gave another go and nothing just a hum and more smoke! I took it back and went to the Home Depot . I took the new one home plugged it in and the same thing happened, the motor would not start more smoke and that awful electrical smell. I took it back for a refund. 
Anyway, 
I did a Craigslist.org search and found one but it was 70 miles from me. I emailed the guy and I got no answer. So the next day I emailed him again and "BINGO"! I got a reply and he said he still had it. He was asking 120 for it. I asked if he had any issues with it not starting up when putting the power to it. He said no it runs fine and I have everything that came with it, nothing missing and all the sand paper is new never use except for the belt! I gave him my phone number and we did a Face Time so I could get a look at it and to see it run. I said SOLD after seeing it run with no issues. I'm happy, it's smooth running all is good! But it took three tries to get a good one. I think there's a problem with the new ones. The one I got does not have the floating washer on the hold down nut and all my knobs are back w/no orange color. I have no idea how old it is. I'm the 3rd owner.


----------



## marcbousquet

I bought one about 2 months ago but never unboxed it since I didn't have room in my shop. I opened it last Sunday and got everything set up. I flipped the power switch, the machine made a strange noise and the spindle turned at maybe 2 rpm (I'm being generous) and after about 3 seconds the motor started to smoke. I ended up bringing it back to home depot and swapping it out for a new one. Brought that one home and it seems to work fine when I plugged it in.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

A friend brought me one of these after returning the 1st one. Same issue as posted with the table being lumpy. He wanted it fixed so this was gone. I removed the old table and remade the top with MDF and surrounded the edges with 3/4 maple then covered it with Formica. Reinstalled and used one 1/16 shim to make it level and square to the sander. Works good now, the old top I burned. I have a Grizzly model and use it a fair amount, nothing fancy but it works.


----------



## woodshaver

> A friend brought me one of these after returning the 1st one. Same issue as posted with the table being lumpy. He wanted it fixed so this was gone. I removed the old table and remade the top with MDF and surrounded the edges with 3/4 maple then covered it with Formica. Reinstalled and used one 1/16 shim to make it level and square to the sander. Works good now, the old top I burned. I have a Grizzly model and use it a fair amount, nothing fancy but it works.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Id'e love to see some photos of your table repair.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Sorry, I never thought to take any pictures. At the time I thought "it is just a repair, who cares right?" (laughing) He is overseas currently but I will try to get a hold of him and maybe he has a few.


----------



## woodshaver

Thanks woodbutcherbynight. I just thought your fix sounded very interesting. My table is ok, nothing wrong with it…. so far! Took 3 tries to get a good machine. First 2…. motor's were bad.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wow, I have had the Grizzly for 8 years or more, never an issue. Moderate use. As soon as I get done with some shuffling in the shop I might take mine off and make a new one that is bigger. Came across some cabinets with drawers recently and made a nice cabinet to sit mine on top of, and made it mobile.


----------



## woodshaver

The two that I bought new (both from different places) were defective from the start. My 3rd one was used that had two previous owners. I got it for $120.00 and it works smooth and quiet and all the sanding cylinders were new, had t buy some belts tho! Sweet deal nevertheless!


----------



## woodshaver

Oh!!! I forgot to mention that I like your cabinet, You can't ever have enough drawers.


----------



## huldav

I've had mine for about 6 years and LOVE IT. after reading your review I went out and checked mine. It's perfectly flat. As for a right angle, it's off about 1 degree, but I'd echo some other comments that given the price of this sander to be within 1 degree on a 6" piece is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I just picked one up despite the warnings and mine is suffering from all of the same problems, I was really hoping the drive roller on the belt sanding assembly would be metal but no such luck. Another once great brand sold as a commodity to the highest bidder ready to slap the name on another of a never ending stream of disappointment shipped from across the Pacific.


----------



## woodshaver

Our daughter-in-law gave our son a Christmas gift (2017) of a Ridgid Oscillating Sander from Home Depot.

*Motor won't start every time and if it does it start it's slow starting and strains a bit before starting. 
*

Same problem with the motor that I had after buying 3 and returning them. I found the reason why the motor would sometimes not start and then end up smoking if you didn't turn it off immediately.

Watch this youtube video that I found…. it shows the reason why this is a problem and the fix to make the sander work correctly. It's not the MOTOR…. 




I removed the 18 gauge wire counting each turn as I removed it from the solenoid. I bought a roll of 18 gauge magnet wire and rewound the same amount of turn back onto the solenoid and then added 25 more (tight)turns of this wire to make the solenod magnetic throw more powerful. 
*You'll need a soldering gun, solder, and flux to solder the wire back onto the solenoid terminals. *

Now when I hit the switch the sander kicks right on every time without hesitation. Hope this help anyone with this problem.


----------



## woodshaver

*


----------



## marcbousquet

Been having an issue lately where the sanding belt was getting torn up on one edge during the edge belt sanding mode. Took the belt sanding part out and found that the back right corner had been worn through creating a sharp area that was catching and cutting a strip off the belt as soon is the sander was turned on and any pressure was put on the belt causing the thing to shift backwards slightly and cause the belt when oscillating to catch and slice off a ribbon of the sanding belt. I pulled probably half a dozen ribbons out of there. I tried taking a file to the sharp area to see if I could smooth it out and stop it from cutting again. That didn't work so my next step's going to be trying to disassemble it and use some blue painters tape to make a dam and put some JB weld to fill the hole and that's there and keep the thing from cutting belts constantly. The thing has barely seen any use despite years of ownership so for it to be wearing through this soon is making me not want to ever replace it. Especially after getting a lemon motor the first time.


----------

